

Show HN: Import CSV and JSON into PostgreSQL the Easy Way - morgenkaffee
https://github.com/lukasmartinelli/pgfutter

======
bdcravens
As someone kinda ok with go, I'm a little concerned that there's no info on
building a binary, and all of the instructions in the README say to download
their binary and chmod +x it

~~~
morgenkaffee
Sorry for the inconvenience. I moved the install from source section up in the
README.

Perhaps there is a better way than providing a download from github releases
and chmod+x it?

------
jbverschoor
Very nice. Thanks

~~~
morgenkaffee
I know you can already do that with the `COPY FROM` statement in Postgres but
I always think it is a pain because you need physical access, need the files
to be 100% correct and you have no progress indication.

If you need a more sophisticated solution you can look at pgloader.
[http://pgloader.io/](http://pgloader.io/)

~~~
anarazel
> I know you can already do that with the `COPY FROM` statement in Postgres
> but I always think it is a pain because you need physical access,

Nope, there's COPY ... FROM STDIN which accepts data inline, over a normal
connection.

